# Ruger 10/22 on AR Platform



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a New Ruger 10/22 on an AR platform. Never fired. It has a BSA Red Dot scope, 2 30 round magazines, box of 300 CCI Mini Mag ammo and hard case. 









Price is $350.00 firm.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sold


----------

